# Wainwrights trays - Mix with a Mixer or complete kibble? ? ?



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Im having a slight dilema lol I tried Millie on Wainwrights trays mixed with Harringtons (Hubby bought it :nonod: and will never do the dog food shopping again lol) and it turns out Millie Looooooves the Wainwrights trays - I love them to as they have a good meat content :001_tt1:

So we are nearly out of the dreaded Harringtons kibble :w00t: And I am now looking at what to mix with the Wainwrights trays (I am resisting moving away from kibble all together as I like the idea of Millie chewing on it and I know itl take more than 1 tray to fed her per day - the guidelines seem abit low :wink

I have been nosing online and came accross so called 'Mixers' which are to be mixed with wet food - Does anyone use a 'Mixer'? Do they have any nutritional value? 

Would I be going over the top to buy a complete kibble (Im toying with James Wellbeloved on offer atm in Pets at home) to mix with the WW trays? 

Any help appreciated


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with feeding 100% wet food. I changed Ollie over to Natures Harvest Duck & Tripe (both have 78% meat content), from Burns dry. He's been fed dry all his life, and he's moved very easily over to NH, and actually loves it more than dry.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> There's nothing wrong with feeding 100% wet food. I changed Ollie over to Natures Harvest Duck & Tripe (both have 78% meat content), from Burns dry. He's been fed dry all his life, and he's moved very easily over to NH, and actually loves it more than dry.


Its more the price im worrying about  Millie would take double what they recommend on the back of the WW trays to fill her up (And she isnt a big dog as such lol).

At the moment she has 1/3 tray each meal with kibble / warm water mixed in to make a yummy meaty mush :001_tt1:For the first time in her life she is licking her bowl clean 

Just trying to get my head around these 'Mixers' - Goodness me im prol over thinking this way tooo much :-(


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

If you want to have half dry/wet, then I'd recommend a good quality kibble, such as Arden grange, Orijen, Acana etc.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Mixers have no nutritional content, as far as I'm aware to be honest.

I'd go for a decent kibble. Skinners is my preferred brand. Its cheapish and pretty decent.


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Have you thought about using ww dry mixed with the ww wet...They have a few flavours in the dry as well....

It's what i feed my dogs and they are doing fine...

Good luck with what you decide to use


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Horse and Hound said:


> Mixers have no nutritional content, as far as I'm aware to be honest.
> 
> I'd go for a decent kibble. Skinners is my preferred brand. Its cheapish and pretty decent.


I didnt think of Skinners - Ive always avoided as was slightly wary of the price tag but if its mixed with a complete wet as well

Hmmmm Offf to google :blush:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

The only half decent mixer I could find was Burns and that's the price of a bag of kibble altho I'm told it lasts a long time.

Robbies do a dried rice mixer that you add water to and plumps up - also a complete along the same lines with lamb inc.

Again, it would probably be more worthwhile getting kibble.

I never found the WW tray RDA v accurate. My little terrier has approx 400g of most decent wets which is usually a full tray or tin. She has the same of WW even tho it recommends 1/4 - 1/3 tray. That would never be enough for her


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Mum2Heidi said:


> I never found the WW tray RDA v accurate. My little terrier has approx 400g of most decent wets which is usually a full tray or tin. She has the same of WW even tho it recommends 1/4 - 1/3 tray. That would never be enough for her


Same - according to instructions Millie needs 2/3 of a tray a day - Hmm she has had that but with a cup of kibble. She would be hungry without her kibble  I fear if I went fully wet id end up racking the portions up even more to keep her tubby tummy full hehe.

I have voucher for Pets at Home so will go pick some more up tomo - I wont waste my time with 'Mixers' after reading this and will either get jwb or Wainwrights kibble like Millie is used to.

Thank You for peeps who helped - I know I seriously over think this lol


----------



## XMaizieX (Sep 23, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> I didnt think of Skinners - Ive always avoided as was slightly wary of the price tag but if its mixed with a complete wet as well
> 
> Hmmmm Offf to google :blush:


Maizie is on Skinners Duck and Rice and she loves it. ALso her skin has improved loads :smile5:


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Milliepoochie said:


> I didnt think of Skinners - Ive always avoided as was slightly wary of the price tag but if its mixed with a complete wet as well
> 
> Hmmmm Offf to google :blush:


Wary of the price tag?!

It costs me £16 for a 15 kg bag.:huh:

That lasts my two for a good 2 months and that's two of em, both of which get well over the RDA as they are fatties (well, greedy...they aint fat, they do too much running!) So I'd suspect if you're mixing it, I don't see why it wouldn't last you at least a month, if not the same! Briliant value if you ask me!

Mine love the Museli Mix, but there are loads to choose from. You could try the F&T Maintenance which is a bit cheaper too. It's not as high in protein but if you're mixing it that's not an issue!

(I'd recommend Skinners to anyone. I love it!)


----------

